# Newbie Tips - Moving to Germany



## timharding (Nov 17, 2014)

Newbie Tips - Moving to Germany

I am in final stages of accepting a role in Germany.

I will be moving to Berlin with my wife, no children.

Looking for some newbie advise

1) What needs to be done legally when I arrive in Germany

2) What Registrations are required

3) What Health Insurance

4) Taxation etc

Any tips are greatly appreciated, as looking on the net its seems (pardon the pun) a minefield.

Thanks in advance

Tim


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you and your wife both EU citizens? If so, it's relatively simple, as I don't think you need to go to the foreigners' office for a residence permit and all that. (I'm not EU so I don't know too much about that side of things - you might at some point need an ID card or something like that.)

First step is to go register your address at the local Burgeramt (or whatever it might be called). Do this even if it's temporary accommodation, because you'll need the little slip of paper to open a bank account and everything else. 

Health insurance is complex - there's no NHS. Presumably your employer is going to set this up for you. If not, you'll need some assistance enrolling in either the public or private system.

Tax - your employer should help as well. Assuming it's a regular job, you'll get a tax number and money will be deducted. You'll probably want to find a tax advisor (Steuerberater) to handle the return, at least initially.


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello Tim, 

we have a pretty comprehensive guide up on what to think of in terms of residence formalities, health insurance cover and work-related issues.

Since that's a lot of stuff to think of, we've packed it into one handy infographic that takes you through it step-by-step. 

And finally, if you have any questions specifically on residence-related issues, we'll be holding a Facebook chat next Monday (12:30 - 14:30 CET) where you can put your questions to a number of experts on the issue, including one on Germany. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## timharding (Nov 17, 2014)

Excellent work and many thanks indeed for the replies.


Greatly appreciated


Tim


----------

